# We're Proud To Announce...



## Todd Putnam (Mar 4, 1999)

We're proud to announce that *2005 ROAR Carpet On-Road National Champ Jarrod Langlois* signed on with *Putnam Propulsion.*
Jarrod will continue to compete in the Stock On-Road ranks for the upcoming season...
Welcome to Team Putnam Propulsion, J-Rod!!!:thumbsup:


----------

